# [DUP] Kaufempfehlung PCMCIA WLAN Karte

## LL0rd

Hallo,

ich wollte mal nachfragen, was man am besten für eine WLAN-Netzwerkkarte kaufen sollte. Die sollte sowohl unter Windows als auch unter Windows laufen und selbst eine starke Antenne haben. Eventuell sollte die auch eine Anschlussmöglichkeit für eine externe Antenne haben. Sie sollte auch 108 MBit schaffen. 

```
3Com OfficeConnect 108Mbps 11g XJACK PC Card
```

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Karte? Ist die empfehlenswert? Oder was gibts sonnst noch?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

> Die sollte sowohl unter Windows als auch unter Windows laufen [...]

 

Tschuldige, aber wende dich hierfür an ein Windows Forum  :Laughing: 

Also Windows kannst du ja eigentlich aussen vor lassen, weil ich nichts im consumer Bereich kenne was NICHT unter Windows läuft.

Tja, und jetzt stellt sich halt einfach die alles entscheidende Frage, was du mit "läuft" meinst? Ich habe z.B. eine verbaute Broadcom Karte in meinem Dell Laptop, welche keine direkte Unterstützung unter Linux geniesst. Aber mittels dem ndiswrapper funktioniert das tadellos.

Allerdings kann man mit dem ndiswrapper die Karte nicht in den promiscuous Mode schalten, da ja einfach die originalen Windows Treiber für den Betrieb verwendet werden.

Wenn du also mit der Wlan Karte sniffen wilst, dann musst du schon darauf achten, dass diese direkt vom Kernel unterstützt wird.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Earthwings

Bitte in [OT] Welche WLAN Karte PCMCIA bzw. Chipsatz ist empfehlenswe oder einem der anderen Kaufberatungs-Threads zu WLAN Karten weiterbehandeln.

----------

